# Don?t Make New Year Resolutions! Instead, do THIS!



## Arnold (Jun 27, 2011)

Why do new year’s resolutions usually fail? Why do you start with guns blazing on January 1st, but by February, you’re losing motivation, cheating on your diet, skipping workouts, and slipping back into old patterns? The dictionary definition of resolution is, “the mental state or quality of being resolved; a firm determination.” With the arrival [...]

*Read More...*


----------

